# I Love New York City



## lazarusInfinity (Oct 2, 2012)

Finally got a chance to visit NYC in the past two years and here are some shots...


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice! What's the location of the bottom picture?


----------



## lazarusInfinity (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks!  The bottom photo is of the famous Dakota Building where John Lennon lived.


----------

